# DIY leveling systems



## killid (May 17, 2009)

Hi All

We own an N&B Arto 64EL and are thinking about a hydraulic leveling system. However the cost of a fully automatic, dealer fitted system seems well beyond our budjet.

Are there any reasonably priced auto systems out there that are suitable for owner installation? Are there any none auto hydraulic leveling systems available?

If there are no hydraulic systems available what are our alternatives?

Thanks
David


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

have a look here http://www.bigfootleveler.com/


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

killid said:


> If there are no hydraulic systems available what are our alternatives?


Big yellow wedges under the wheels. Seems to work for us.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

karlb said:


> have a look here http://www.bigfootleveler.com/


Looks interesting but no prices listed 

Karl


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Sorry I found the shop $3250

Karl


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Two big yellow wedges & the Mk1 eyeball. Never failed me yet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't park on a hill, seems to solve most of our problems, or put a zip all the way round the duvet. :black:

Kev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fix a two way spirrit level on the dash with silicone sealant,
Drive around until you find a level spot


Dave P


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There's a flaw in your method Dave, you have to find a level place first to set it up, :black:

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Kev I set mine up on the drive at home.
Then i did the scientific check in two parts of mh.

1) place a marble in the sink and let it roll freely. ensure you are parked so that the water goes down the plughole.
2) repeat above in the shower. Run water into both .

If all water drains out of both then we are level enough for me.

Dave P


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*levelling systems*

HI,

We do a lot of winter travelling and often find that we have to stop on telecabine carparks which are often very uneven and often not flat ie on a slope. Sometimes the usual wedges are not high enough to compensate for the slopes. WE have got over this quite cheaply. We use 2 ton bottle jacks, which are £8-50 each from Tool Station. Slightly under the £3500 mentioned. If you combine these with some wooden blocks to give some flexability in range of hieght. It is cheap, easy to store and means you can fill your G&T up to the brim :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh make sure that you jack on the vehicles jacking points. Don't jack on the outriggers at the back of the chassis :roll: :roll:

Cheers......... Ned


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good idea that Dave, I'm alright doing the first 2, but I have two more drains 3 if you count basin in bathroom, Smev hob has a drain in one corner, but I have another floor drain in the bathroom, exactly opposite to the shower one, but separated by a divider, so I have to park nose up and offside down to empty the main drains.


I like your plan too Ned, I'll give that a coat of looking at for a while though.

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Kev i have been thinking about all your drain holes.

Firstly get the most important pieces levelled ie sink and shower.
If your mh has been put together correctly you should have no problem.

If any are out of line just get the old diy kit out and do some adjusting.

Maybe we could patent the idea of sinks suspended in giros just like a ships compass

dave p


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

just buy a r v :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do rv s self level all the drains

Dave P


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

ye my mates is spot on press of a button


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'd have to redesign the floor, stupid design.

Kev.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

i will add r v are not for me to big mpg at about 10/12 miles . if i win the loto then i mite but i am happy with me yellow blocks its part of the fun of getting set up.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Save yourself a fortune and look >Here< :wink:

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats right Pete i have the red one.
dave P


----------

